# 2nd Try With Rb Eggs



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

okay guys and gals as per my last try i only had one rb fry survive and hes still going strong.now as of last night i got more rb eggs i put them in my 10 gal with hob and air stone this morning i see wigglers already.so im planning a 25%water change when i get home and one everyday until there good and strong we will see if thats the magic thing.wish me luck.
fred


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

banshee42096 said:


> okay guys and gals as per my last try i only had one rb fry survive and hes still going strong.now as of last night i got more rb eggs i put them in my 10 gal with hob and air stone this morning i see wigglers already.so im planning a 25%water change when i get home and one everyday until there good and strong we will see if thats the magic thing.wish me luck.
> fred


you probably dont need a wc for the first few days to a week before your feeding bit it shoudl be fine. GL


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

GL man!


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

I usually don't do my first water change until they start eating, but thats just me. make sure and do your water changes using water from the parent tank, GL.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

You may injure some eggs in the transfer or have a few fry cash out for whatever reason, so keep an eye on the water. My last transfer resulted in a lot of detritus, dead eggs and dead fry in the tank.Tthe first 48 hours were frantic because all this stuff was fouling the water big time making it cloudy and smelly. I did like five 50% water changes the first 2 days then things cleared up and now my 2nd batch is doing great. I have not lost any fry since the transfer about a month ago.
It really helps to get some live plants in there, too. I suggest hornwort and java moss. The plants will provide some security for the fry, help the water quality, and give the fish some micro bugs to graze on in between meals.
Also, watch the current. If the water current spins the fry around then it is too strong.
Like Bruner said if that water isn't crystal clear change it! I have been changing the water once a week, but it's packed with plants, so every few days is fine if the water is good. Good luck!


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanjo Eel said:


> You may injure some eggs in the transfer or have a few fry cash out for whatever reason, so keep an eye on the water. My last transfer resulted in a lot of detritus, dead eggs and dead fry in the tank.Tthe first 48 hours were frantic because all this stuff was fouling the water big time making it cloudy and smelly. I did like five 50% water changes the first 2 days then things cleared up and now my 2nd batch is doing great. I have not lost any fry since the transfer about a month ago.
> It really helps to get some live plants in there, too. I suggest hornwort and java moss. The plants will provide some security for the fry, help the water quality, and give the fish some micro bugs to graze on in between meals.
> Also, watch the current. If the water current spins the fry around then it is too strong.
> Like Bruner said if that water isn't crystal clear change it! I have been changing the water once a week, but it's packed with plants, so every few days is fine if the water is good. Good luck!


I had the same problem sanjo. I transfer with a bucket now, siphon wigglers into a bucket and they will sink, all the debri floats. Then just pour the dirty water off until you get near the bottom (the wigglers) and it makes for a much cleaner transfer.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

if they grow up big and strong you should send me some


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright guys its been 5 days sience i have had the eggs i started a brine hatch yesterday at 1pm and now its been 24 hours how do you tell if the eggs hatched i shut the air off and everything settles to the bottom just a ;little floating on top my understanding is the hatched brine sinks to the bottom and the shells and none hatched raises to the top correct.how many feeding do you thing i will get out of this hatch its the kit brine kit that holds the 2 little bottle the packet has the salt already in the bag.and by the way they are all doing great at this time.very few dead i did have to shut the hob off again it sucks them to it.im going to try and put a nylon over the pre filter and see how that works.changing water 15-20%daily.still going strong.
thanks again


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> 1days feeding. 2 at most. Freshly hatched brine is the most nutrient. Pre-filter over intake.panty hose should work I guess.I used my brine net netting as it was too big anyhow(brine went right thru it).


 thats another thing i dont understand. Why is brine shrimp netting not fine enough to catch all bbs? i usually strain it through a couple times so i dont lose half of it.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

BRUNER finally got his breeding award wtf. I actually bought a baby brine net and it works awesome, the first net I bought was a pain in the ass.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

the net i got with mt tetra tank kit works great its fine and grabs all the baby brine.do you guys have alot of brine constsntly floating around in the tank or am i feeding to much?of coarse im gun shy i dont want these little guys to die this time.how long does brine live in the tank that you hatched them in?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

IMO


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

still going strong guys have a few die offs but i assume thats normal boy its hard doing a water change without sucking these buggers up.


----------



## jayscollision (Apr 11, 2010)

Good job man. I use a siphon hose and put a brine net over the end so I don't suck any up, works awesome.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Here is how I do water changes without sucking up any fry:
I have a hang on back filter on the fry tank, and a python for water changes.
I simply take the gravel vac portion off the python and siphon water directly from the back of the filter. I also fill the tank from the filter so there is not a huge torrent of water rushing into the tank and spinning around the fry. 
After adding the new water, much of the debris from the bottom will become suspended and get filtered out and removed when you clean the pre-filter/filter cartridges.
I have had a few kick the bucket here and there but not many. It is normal in a sense that some of them are just gimpy from the start and will not survive anyway (natural selection at work I guess)
My second batch is going a lot smoother than my first and with more survivors that's for sure.
Keep up the good work man it will get easier over time....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think its 4 hours that bbs can live in fw but ideally you should feed enough that they will eat it in like 1 hour at most. I turn the filter off when you are feeding for a bit so im not wating a ton of bbs.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

well i just went to the lfs today and the owner takes me in back and says look in the bucket well cant see much he tells me take them home and put them in a tank to hatch well theres 2-3 times more rb eggs i got from him.i think im going to get over wellmed very fast.i guess one of his customers has 20 rbs and there spawning like less than a week apart he is going to give them to the owner for free and he is giving them to me.theres already about 10 hatched out and swimming around.i can see im going to have my hands full.thanks again guys and gals for all the help.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

2 weeks now and everything is going great very little loose and the batch i got from the lfs only hatched about 30-40 the rest of the eggs didnyt hatch i see little tails out of the eggs thats it.so all in all its working thanks again guys.
fred


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

week 4 they are getting bigger and bigger no problems yet.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool man keep em going!


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

funny thing is i had one single p left from my first batch and i have babies from this batch that are bigger than him go figure.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

A little experience makes a big difference in numbers


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

just a update looks to be at least 200 left split in two tanks still loosing one a day to them eating each other but some are over the size of a quater and some size of pinkie nail.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

banshee42096 said:


> just a update looks to be at least 200 left split in two tanks still loosing one a day to them eating each other but some are over the size of a quater and some size of pinkie nail.


What size tank are you raising them in? Mine seem pretty ruthless in just a 20g. They seem to go through phases of ruthlessness and i may not loose some for a week then all of a sudden i find heads like 3 days in a row.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

2-10gal tanks i have 3-4 30 gallon tanks i plan on getting running to put them in there.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

alright guys as of saturday i took my last 80 babis to the lfs an traded for heaters ect.so i managed to keep them alive im trying again but for a bigger survival rate thanks again 
fred


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Right on man i wish i still had my breeder.... any pictures of parents and progress in the babys


----------

